# Lowering springs



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Have any of you installed your own lowering springs on the spec v? And if so was it hard? Does it cause you to have have it re-aligned? What are the main differences in different models(sprint, eibach,megan racing). Thanks.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

spec J said:


> *Have any of you installed your own lowering springs on the spec v? And if so was it hard? Does it cause you to have have it re-aligned? What are the main differences in different models(sprint, eibach,megan racing). Thanks. *


I installed my own coilovers and before that I installed lowering springs. Its not hard to do if you have air tools, and it can be done by hand(it will take a while). You do not need a alignment after installing the springs but the toe will be off. As for differences in the springs the biggest one is spring rates. You will want to go with progress or eibach(pro kit) to keep your spring rates close to stock.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I was about to buy a sportline kit today, is that not a good thing?? pro kit is better?? also, with stock wheels and what not.... how much can you lower a spec??


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

only reason I didnt get the sportline cause I wanted to ask u guys what would be better, the 1.6 or 1.9.....


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

plus pro kit I can only find 1.2" drop... is that even that noticeable?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, the whole point of lowering springs are to get rid of the Fugly wheel gap and improve handling...its not good to have a ground scraping SE-R, not only will you be posing off of Honda Ricers, but you'll also be hitting anything from pebbles to storm drains taking off your exhaust. 1.2 is enough....dont go more than 2 inches


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It's not a bad install, it took me, my dad and brother about 2 hours to do it with all hand tools, but none of us really knew what we were doing. I have the Progress and love them, my suggestion: If you live somewhere with nice roads, get the Progress because the drop is better and the lower spring rates won't make a difference (only lower than the pro-kits, still higher than stock). If you live somewhere with shitty roads get the Pro-kit because the smaller drop and higher rates will make you bottom out very rarely or never.


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

Do you need a spring compressor to do the install? I have my Sportlines in and I am just waiting for the weekend to put them on.


----------



## denmark04sentra1.8s (Mar 16, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> It's not a bad install, it took me, my dad and brother about 2 hours to do it with all hand tools, but none of us really knew what we were doing. I have the Progress and love them, my suggestion: If you live somewhere with nice roads, get the Progress because the drop is better and the lower spring rates won't make a difference (only lower than the pro-kits, still higher than stock). If you live somewhere with shitty roads get the Pro-kit because the smaller drop and higher rates will make you bottom out very rarely or never.


H&R Sport Springs: Nissan Sentra (Drop: Front 1.5" Rear 1.4"), Eibach Sport Line Spring Kit(Approximate Lowering (inches) Front: 1.5 Rear: 1.4) or the progress (what u got now) i live here in L.A. County what is ur suggestion?


----------



## 04Sentra1.8s (Apr 17, 2004)

*04 Sentra 1.8s problems*

Have you had any problems with your 04? I have received check engine soon lights and the car has stalled. Also, I had an inspector tell me that the car is having dificulty getting into and out of second gear. Anyone else had these problems?
Mike


----------

